
Show HN: YouTube Playlists Done Right - unowordo
https://diskyt.com/
======
anotheryou
It works! congratulations!

It feels a bit undecided on for whom it is, maybe even a bit like you are not
100% about this yourself. Throwing an a use-case or two would help.

Don't just show me what it does and how great it is at thet, show me my
benefit.

If you focused on the Video more this could be: Remix your yt-channel:
increases the views of existing videos and gives new viewers just the
highlights.

Right now: Need to throw together the perfect mix for a party? Mix spontaneus
or well planned from all of youtube, without advertisement interuptions and
easy to share.

\---

Don't make me log-in before trying it out. Let me dive in to an example
playlist right away. (you'd need to allow anonymous saves though or keep the
state for after the registering somehow.

\---

The spinning image makes me think that each playlist is just one track. The
player controls above the list don't help either, they should be in the right
sidebar too.

There is also no visual distinction between folders and playlists.

\---

I didn't make an account yet, but you said you can set in and out-points per
video? Maybe it would be easy for you to build a good mashup player (if
buffering plays along) one should be able to mute on or use sound of one and
video of the other. It's super fun and might be something that people are
likely to share.

~~~
unowordo
Wow, so many ideas. Thanks a lot.

You are probably right, that it's not focused enough. I was making it mainly
as a music player for my parents initially. So I tried to make it as simple as
possible. Then, while playing with the site, I was adding features that looked
useful to me.

I totally understand login dilemma (and the site already was blamed as
suspicious/fishing on the YT forum). The funny thing is that initial version
allowed anonymous editing, saving everything locally, but my kids told me that
everyone is fine nowadays using their social login. Maybe I need to re-
evaluate the assumption. But that will be a lot of work.

Mashup player, while sounds cool, it seems to deviate too far from the
playlist handling and I'm not even sure that it's doable with the embedded YT
player.

The spinning thing apparently does not even click with the young generation,
they never used anything spinning really. Go figure.

Folders vs playlists. Well, former are rectangular, while latter are round -
looks different to me.

So you are probably right and it's all over the map. I will wait a bit
collecting feedback and fixing immediate problems and we'll see what could be
the direction.

Thank you very much for the feedback.

Edit: trying to format properly.

------
schemathings
I've always longed for a browser plugin that would let me use my browser
history from a certain time window and save it as a playlist (use case -
friends come over and DJ Youtube videos off your computer).

Maybe this will make it easier for me to recapture those nights.

~~~
unowordo
Interesting, I never tried to drag a YT link from my bookmarks, but it
actually works. A link is just a link, and drag and drop does not care, where
this link originates. Cool!

------
unowordo
And for a limited time you may have your new station featured:
[https://diskyt.com/featured](https://diskyt.com/featured).

------
guohuang
good stuff, nice job! wish you the best.

~~~
unowordo
Thank you. It's rather depressing when you get zero feedback.

~~~
guohuang
I understand that, we had the same feeling when we launch our side project a
month ago.

